# Tire Size Difference ...28mm or 32mm



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am trying to decide on tires for my cross bike to do some road training on and am trying to decide on a what size tire to run. 

I will be using the Continental Top Contact's and can't decide between the 28 and 32 size. I will be riding road for the next couple months so wondering if I would really feel much of a difference with the 28's over the 32's

I will be riding in a wet hilly area of portland.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

If the pavement is decent and you are only sticking to roads, why not go narrower, like a standard 23 or 25? Or are you looking to increase weight/resistance? In which case, go for the 32s. In a slick, the only thing wider is going to buy you is cush and more weight.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Some of the road wont be the smoothest so was thinking the extra cushion of the 32 would be nice...was just wondering if I would really feel the difference with a 28 as far as resistance and the 50 grams weight difference


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I roll on 28s and 32s pretty frequently. There is a difference as you can really use much less pressure on the 32s. Be careful, riding on 32s will make you want to keep riding on 32s ... or wider.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Agree with Pablo, you will likely feel a difference as a 32 will allow you to go lower in psi. But those roads would have to be pretty darn [email protected] for me to choose that size tire over a 23 or 25 for the majority of my riding. But that is me. I usually throw 28s on when the winter rolls in and there is lots of debris and junk on the sides of the road, potholes and all sorts of other nastiness.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> But those roads would have to be pretty darn [email protected] for me to choose that size tire over a 23 or 25 for the majority of my riding.


Fatties are nice (though not necessary) on dirt roads. They're also pretty nice on smooth roads as well, though you compromise a touch (though not as much as you might think) on weigh and resistance.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Fatties are nice (though not necessary) on dirt roads. They're also pretty nice on smooth roads as well, though you compromise a touch (though not as much as you might think) on weigh and resistance.


They are nice. It is always a bit jarring going back to the road bike with 23s after a season of cross on 32s and 34s.


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

What wheels are you running on?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

RyanDe680 said:


> What wheels are you running on?


either going to be on the stock specialized pave wheels or a set of mavic ksyrium elites


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Main question*



stunzeed said:


> I am trying to decide on tires for my cross bike to do some road training on and am trying to decide on a what size tire to run.
> 
> I will be using the Continental Top Contact's and can't decide between the 28 and 32 size. I will be riding road for the next couple months so wondering if I would really feel much of a difference with the 28's over the 32's
> 
> I will be riding in a wet hilly area of portland.


The main question is how much do you weigh. If you are 100 kg (220 lb) then the 32 probably makes the most sense. If you're half that weight, then a 25 might be overkill.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> The main question is how much do you weigh. If you are 100 kg (220 lb) then the 32 probably makes the most sense. If you're half that weight, then a 25 might be overkill.


Kerry, I'm curious what this opinion is based on. Is there some chart you are referencing?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Venturing onto dirt a 32 is noticeably better. It's the lower limit of size I like when doing a large degree of dirt or really bad roads. Also, lower pressure means more cornering contact, which is nice on wet, hilly descents you'll find around PDX. Not much in the way of dirt roads. I would probably get the 28. 

Also, if the top contact is as good as the top touring it replaced, you'll enjoy the tires either way. Good luck.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Chartless*



Pablo said:


> Kerry, I'm curious what this opinion is based on. Is there some chart you are referencing?


No chart, just based on the rider using a cross bike and wanting wide tires. Lots of people who weigh 220 do "fine" on 25 mm tires, and some will tell you they are just fine on 23s, but wider tires will give a better ride, better traction, better wear, and probably lower rolling resistance.


----------



## Niglus (Feb 5, 2011)

In my experience it might be worth noting that Continentals are always a size smaller than stated. My last purchase of some 32 Top Contacts turned out to be much closer to 28s. It's sooooo annoying.


----------

